# Dovetail mount for fastfire 3



## Handgunner 45-70 (Aug 4, 2016)

I am wanting to put a Fastfire 3 on my Glock G20 by removing the rear sight, but can not find the mount or who might sell it. I have Email Burris several time but have got nothing back from them. Any one have any Ideas on this! Thanks Jim


----------



## joey1919 (Aug 4, 2016)

http://www.strikeindustries.com/sho...lock-universal-optics-mount.html#.V6Nsx6ApDqA


----------



## frankwright (Aug 4, 2016)

http://shop.springerprecision.com/product.sc?productId=105&categoryId=30

I had this one on my G29 and it worked great!


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks Frank and joey 1919. I will look into these mounts tonight.  Frank I might even get one for my G29 also.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Aug 9, 2016)

I went and ordered the Springer Precision mount today.
Like the way it is all one piece mount so I think that it will hold up better. They have already shipped it out.


----------

